# Batteries Exhausted?



## KyRo

I have a Nikon L120 and it will say "Batteries Exhausted" and turn off. I haven't even used it in a week, turn it on, battery is full bar, go to take a pic and "Batteries Exhausted". It can't mean they're dead because it shows the bar as full battery. And I don't know how they can be "exhausted" because I haven't used it. Does anyone know what's wrong with it?


----------



## Josh66

KyRo said:


> Does anyone know what's wrong with it?


...It sounds like the batteries are dead.

Have you tried different batteries, or charging them?

If it does the same thing with new, or freshly charged batteries, THEN I would start thinking it might be something other than just dead batteries.


BTW, if the batteries are in it, they are slowly draining - even if you're not using it.  They should last more than a week though...

edit
If you already tried new batteries, you should have said so in your post.  That is the first, most basic step to take when your camera dies and you don't know why - try new batteries.


----------



## KyRo

I haven't tried that yet, but sometimes when I turn it on, it will stay on and take pics. Like when I first turned it on today I got the exhausted message about 5 times. Now it's running fine. The thing is I don't want to take it out for fireworks tonight and have it not work. It's probably just the batteries and not the camera itself so I guess I'll just bring an extra 4 batteries. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Josh66

Sometimes electronic devices aren't very accurate when they calculate how much juice is left in their batteries...

Heavy LCD usage would drain them faster too, as one example.

I would try the new batteries before you go, just in case that doesn't fix it.  (I'm sure it will, but who knows...?)


----------



## Ron Evers

My wife's Canon A 570 does the same thing; turn it off & on again a few times & your good to go.  I got so pissed off with it, I bought her a Panasonic GF1 & now she is showing more interest in photography.


----------



## johnh2005

Heh, one thing I would suggest, if no one else already hasn't.  Try taking some steel wool or a green scrubby thingy © and try cleaning the ends of your batteries and the terminals in the camera if you can get to them.  BE CAREFUL NOT TO LEAVE ANY STEEL WOOL BEHIND AS IT CAN CATCH FIRE WITH VERY LOW VOLTAGE.


----------



## Scoody

I got my Canon D60 for $120 because of dead batteries.  The guy was trying to rip me off.  The camera would only take half a dozen shots before shutting down.  He thought it was the camera not the batteries.  He took a couple of quick shots to show me the Canon worked and we made a deal.  It was not until I tried to take photos the next day that I saw there was a problem.  A couple of new batteries off of ebay and who screwed who?


----------

